# Poll+Cool video: UAD Apollo 8 Duo VS Audient iD22!



## passsacaglia (Jun 17, 2017)

Was looking for some audio interfaces, it's about time to get a new one.

Will use it to play my tracks and also record mainly vocals (as best as one can at home without a proper sound proofed room) and have had my eyes on the Audients and the ID14. 

Saw this video, no spoiler but wanted to share, altho it's the iD22 vs UAD Apollo 8 it can be as a good comparison video if someone else had their eyes on some of these 2 brands:



there's a spoiler video that's coming next.


----------



## wst3 (Jun 17, 2017)

Comparing an 8 channel interface to a 2 channel interface is not realistic. But it does suggest a bias right off the bat. Comparing the Apollo Twin to the ID22 is closer to a fair comparison, but there are still some material differences. I'd also like to know more about the method he used, unless he is somehow running the audio through the device D/A and then into the same A/D to record I'm not sure the test is even valid. You really need the hardware in your hot little hands to make the comparison fair.


----------



## passsacaglia (Jun 17, 2017)

wst3 said:


> Comparing an 8 channel interface to a 2 channel interface is not realistic. But it does suggest a bias right off the bat. Comparing the Apollo Twin to the ID22 is closer to a fair comparison, but there are still some material differences. I'd also like to know more about the method he used, unless he is somehow running the audio through the device D/A and then into the same A/D to record I'm not sure the test is even valid. You really need the hardware in your hot little hands to make the comparison fair.



Absolutely, think he did that. Maybe not 100% valid. That test made the Audient sound a lil beefier I think. 
Haven't used any of the cards but Apollo seems to be a really tough competitor.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 17, 2017)

Those are two great recommendations you have their dude! 

Anyways the Audient has great preamps, a good monitorong section, and is quite the bargain.
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...o-interface-as-well.60225/page-2#post-4095035

A fairer compaison IMHO would be a Apollo Twin which is still quite a bit more than the Audient. The Apollo of course opens the platform of quality UAD plugins to you. You need a duo at least imho.


----------



## vicontrolu (Jun 18, 2017)

How are audients asio drivers on PC? Does it work well at low latencies?


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 18, 2017)

https://www.gearslutz.com/board/11936817-post46.html

If you want the best drivers I would look at RME. I know Jay also likes the new Apogee Element Series. But again we're talking a different price range than the Audient.



vicontrolu said:


> How are audients asio drivers on PC? Does it work well at low latencies?


----------

